# Diet questions



## Born to be mild (5 mo ago)

Hi - our cockerpoo is now 24 weeks old. He's on Green Pantry dogfood, about 180g a day (he weighs 9kg).

It's suitable for pups and adult dogs so he can stay on it - but the amount recommended for pups is roughly twice the amount for adult dogs.

How do we do this? Gradually drop a bit every month from 6m to a year?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I always feed to the dog and like to keep my dogs fit and lean so yes I would be starting to drop now and drop more if he starts to get a bit podgy


----------



## Born to be mild (5 mo ago)

2ndhandgal said:


> I always feed to the dog and like to keep my dogs fit and lean so yes I would be starting to drop now and drop more if he starts to get a bit podgy


Thanks. I checked today and I can feel his ribs, though not excessively so I think we've been about right so far. I'll start dropping it, I'd like to keep him lean rather than pudgy.


----------

